# Need help with a Colt 41



## supercharley (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Thanks in advance for any help that can be given. I have a family friend who has a colt passed down from his father and has been in his family for a while. It states on the barrel colt 41. The serial number is 1394**. Sometime in the 1970's he sent it back to Colt to be checked out. This gun is in immaculate condition. I think it is a Colt Thunderer but I am not sure. It has about a 5 1/2 inch barrel. He is wanting to sell it but does not know the value of it. It is in such good condition, I am not sure it is truly made in 1902 which is what the serial number traces back. any information on the identification and value on this gun would be greatly appreciated. I will have pics up as soon as I can. Thanks, Charley


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No information from me until I see pictures.

If it's a Thunderer, it should be a double-action pistol, but one which ejects and loads one round at a time through a right-side loading gate.

Colt's can tell you (for a price) when exactly it was made, and who (wholesale or retail merchant) first bought it.


----------



## supercharley (Jun 17, 2015)

supercharley said:


> Hello everyone,
> Thanks in advance for any help that can be given. I have a family friend who has a colt passed down from his father and has been in his family for a while. It states on the barrel colt 41. The serial number is 1394**. Sometime in the 1970's he sent it back to Colt to be checked out. This gun is in immaculate condition. I think it is a Colt Thunderer but I am not sure. It has about a 5 1/2 inch barrel. He is wanting to sell it but does not know the value of it. It is in such good condition, I am not sure it is truly made in 1902 which is what the serial number traces back. any information on the identification and value on this gun would be greatly appreciated. I will have pics up as soon as I can. Thanks, Charley


----------



## supercharley (Jun 17, 2015)

No sweat. It took a bit but I figured how to upload pics. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

supercharley said:


> View attachment 1310
> View attachment 1311
> View attachment 1312


Well, it's NOT a Thunderer.
It's a Single-Action Army, built on an old-style (black powder) frame. The barrel looks to be 4 3/4" long.
It looks new!

You did not include pictures of ALL of its markings.
On its barrel, it should say "Colt" and a few other things. There should also be an indication of its caliber.

I worry that it's merely a modern reproduction, since it looks so very new.
Is there ANY marking on it that says "Italy"? I'd also like to see any really small markings that are stamped into its frame and barrel. (A "P" in a triangle, for instance?)

If it's a real Colt, and if it's really as new-looking as it seems to be, then it's very, very valuable!

More information (pictures) please.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No replica manufacturer makes a .41 caliber revolver that I know of. The case colors look too vivid for a Colt finish. My guess from the photos is maybe a true Colt .41 that was sent to Doug Turnbull for restoration.

If a true Colt, the Colt address lines should appear on the barrel.

Bob Wright


----------

